# Saylor Beall



## cooke (Jan 29, 2014)

I just bought a Saylor Beall VT-730-80 compressor, tank is dated 1987 should I be concerned with the age of the tank? It looks great from the outside and the previous owner stated he drained it yearly but who knows.

My other question is can I run a small blast cabinet with it? It puts out 11.1 delivered CFM which I think is a little low but I am just an occasional user and mostly do small auto parts, brake drums, bumper brackets and the like. It has a 3 hp. motor and it looks like it could handle a 5hp which according to Bealls web site puts out 17.3 delivered CFM is it worth it to put a 5hp on it?

I got for a couple hundred and it seems to run great so far, any ideas are appreciated.

Thanks, Marty


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Try it and then you will know. From my use of sandblasters is there is almost no compressor that is big enough. My friend has a great blasting set up but it uses two 25 HP 3 phase engines running two v4 compressor pumps. You should see the electric meter go around when he is using it. I don't think changing from 3 to 5 HP will make any difference unless you change the pump also. Roger


----------

